# Dragon Quest Heroes Untertitel und Menü Deutsch?



## Gargie (15. September 2015)

Hi, bald ist es so weit und das neue DRAGON QUEST HEROES kommt am 16.10.15 für die PS4 in die Läden. Bin echt schon ganz heiß auf das Game würde aber gerne noch wissen ob das Spiel Deutsche Untertitel bzw. eine Deutsche Menü Oberfläche haben wird? Nicht das mich die englische Sprache abschrecken wird   allerdings wäre es ein nettes feacher. Ich habe schon ein wenig Googel befragt aber nichts gefunden da hab ich mir gedacht vielleicht kann mir ja die Buffed Community weiterhelfen. Danke schon mal im voraus!!


----------



## Gargie (15. September 2015)

Blubb im falschen Forum gelandet kann ich des noch verschieben


----------



## Al Fifino (17. September 2015)

Davon abgesehen, dass das Thema im komplett falschen Bereich hockt (es hätte wohl eher ins Rollenspiele Allgemein gehört), schau Dir doch mal diesen Link an:

https://store.eu.square-enix.com/emea_de/games/ps4/Dragon-Quest-Heroes.php#

Da steht unten das PEGI sowie "Deutsch", also wird das Spiel wohl komplett auf Deutsch erscheinen.


----------

